# Ferrari F430 Focal and Mosconi improving on perfection



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Brandon just picked up this beauty a couple of weeks ago but knew the audio was the only thing lacking. With European equipment at the disposal Focal and Mosconi was the order of the day. As the build went along a direct comparison of stock to aftermarket was made.












First up was the doors. Focal K2 165 KRX2 was chosen for this.

























































It's almost as if these were made to go in here. With little modification all stock locations were able to be used.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

A superglued piece of plexiglas to the door panel gives a mounting location for the crossover. 





















Without room in the molex plug to run wires the factory wire was used to get the signal inside the doors.












As you can see everything remains stock.












Next up is the OEM subwoofer upgrade. The OEM subwoofer enclosure housed a 5 1/4" woofer and a passive radiator. With room for a 5 1/4" woofer the Focal Utopia 13 WS would be the perfect fit.






























The OEM enclosure is a 1/4" ABS molded enclosure. To help deaden it 2 layers of BlackHole Foil were applied to the inside.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

The enclosure came with a light enclosure fill but to step things up BlackHole Stuff stuffed into the enclosure (pardon the pun but I had to do it).





















Another added benefit is that the OEM subwoofer grilles snapped onto the Utopia's like stock but I had to heat up the snap tabs and bend them in a touch plus I added some fabric tape to curb unwanted resonance from the plastic grille touching the subwoofer.





















Just like the doors everything went together like it belong in there.





















After the subwoofer enclosure was taken care of the radio was address. Brandon wanted all the features of his other cars in this one which included iPod, Bluetooth, and Sirius. The Pioneer DEH-P9400BH was tasked for this.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

All wires that were ran behind the dash were run along factory wire lines to keep an OEM look even behind the dash.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

There was room under the front part of the center console to house the Sirius modules.





















The amp fuse is easily accessed behind the passenger kick floor panel.












Moving along I soldered to the OEM wiring feeding the doors and subwoofer enclosure. 






























An empty factory grommet provided a great feed through for all the system wiring. Black silicone was used to seal everything up plus giving a factory appearance to even the wire runs.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Lastly amplification was up. The Mosconi Gladen One DSP was utilized for it's Italian pedigree and it's on-board DSP. Factory bolt holes were used to mount the amplifier rack. No extra holes were made in it's mounting.






























After tuning and running the system for a while the fan that was installed died so it was replaced with new fans. smaller in size but still moved the same amount of air. You have to love efficient design.












The amplifier is hidden with a easily removable cover panel. The fans are able to breathe there a small slit in the panel.





















With everything buttoned up how does it sound? With a little EQ and crossover point work.......Phenomenal!! With stock speaker locations and no time alignment it imaged right where it needed to be believe it or not. With their small stature the Utopia sub provided enough bass to fill the cabin and add low impact to the system. I look forward to this system after the speakers have had a chance to break in. So in ending the entire install was to keep the car looking as stock as possible while upgrading the sound. I think this task was accomplished.

A big thanks goes out to Duane at ORCA for the assist on tuning. 

(I wanted to add a small closing note. All speaker wire and RCAs are Straight Wire.)

For more pics visit www.OCTAVEONLINE.com


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice work Russ,I hope you made that scc1 easy to get to, they always need to be reset every so often, nothing like working on a Ferrari! Gives you a real appreciation for how Japanese cars are assembled.nice looking 430.are you still hosting that meet in September?


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

Good clean work you got there.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

So many reasons in this thread to go.......

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

jpeezy said:


> Nice work Russ,I hope you made that scc1 easy to get to, they always need to be reset every so often, nothing like working on a Ferrari! Gives you a real appreciation for how Japanese cars are assembled.nice looking 430.are you still hosting that meet in September?



Yea the center console comes out uber easy. Remove OEM amplifier and 4 screws and the center console cover comes right out. 5 minute job. 

Yup. I still plan on hosting the meet. Some things have come up that have made it interesting on my end but I'm EXCITED to have it happen, and hopefully I'll have Nelson's car ready to go too.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome; not much else to say.


----------



## AzzurriAudioworks (Dec 28, 2011)

Very, very nice. There's a Ferrari dealership a few blocks away from the shop I used to work at, so we'd get them in all the time, but only ever for radar detectors, so everyone was always itching to get a chance to do some audio work on one. Consider me jealous


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Great work and great car. How I would love to scream around some twisties in that thing.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

love it Russ!


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

Very nice indeed


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks good. Don't mind the audio install either


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd want a car to be hand wired for 100k$....<_< beuaitufl car though, still good looking stuff, very very good looking.


----------

